# 1_6th__Lancaster R/C



## sunny91 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed, thanks.


----------



## model299 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice looking model. Anyone who puts that much work into a model, and the risks flying it has my admiration. I couldn't do it, that's why I stick to static models.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2009)

Sure seemed slow. It seems to me that it was under powered. Curious if the "pilot" was keeping the RPM's low on purpose.

Having said that.........what a beautiful plane!!!


----------



## Sweb (Mar 15, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Sure seemed slow. It seems to me that it was under powered. Curious if the "pilot" was keeping the RPM's low on purpose.
> 
> Having said that.........what a beautiful plane!!!



Slow? I thought the take-off and climb-out was way over scale performance. If anything I think the pilot needed to bring the throttle back to give it a bit more realism. Those were lumbering lead-sleds just like the B-24 and B-17 and other heavies.


----------



## FlexiBull (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice scale speed I thought .......... far too many RC scale aircraft race round the sky like a bluebottle on acid. 

Looked like a competition with the block with the clipboard at the end...................
..................."sorry you came second ............... the tail gunner had the wrong wings on his tunic"  

FlexBull


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 22, 2009)

Looked very realistic when in the air. Good soundtrack too.

Just a bit of info on the original aircraft

"AJ-J piloted by Flight Lieutenant Maltby preceded his run for the fifth attack. Gibson and Martin flew alongside to take on the flak and Maltby's bomb was perfectly placed. This time a plume of water shot to over 1,000ft into the air before collapsing back into the lake. The dam appeared intact and Gibson ordered Shannon to commence the sixth attack. Whilst this was happening the main wall of the dam collapsed revealing an enormous breach through which poured millions of gallons of water. All the anti aircraft fire, save that from one gun ceased and the code word for a successful breach of this dam ?******? was transmitted to bomber command. The aircraft circled for a few minutes watching in awe as the torrent of water travelled down the valley, in some cases with the headlights of cars visibly being overwhelmed by the water and slowly turning green, then brown, before disappearing. The operation however had to continue."

from
Dambusters


----------

